
Hyperspace in the 1970s: Tony Buzan’s early hypertext system for paper - justanothersys
https://frieze.com/article/one-diagram-mind-them-all-hyperspace-1970s
======
joyjoyjoy
If something reminds me of Hyperlinks, then it is this guy with his 20k
interlinked paper cards.

[https://takesmartnotes.com/uncategorized-
en/2017/03/welcome-...](https://takesmartnotes.com/uncategorized-
en/2017/03/welcome-letter/)

[https://zettelkasten.de/posts/luhmann-folgezettel-
truth/](https://zettelkasten.de/posts/luhmann-folgezettel-truth/)

~~~
drivers99
This has sent me down quite a rabbit hole! Now reading a book about it (How to
Take Smart Notes) and trying to find some suitable software to make a slip-box
(zettelkasten) with.

------
suyash
This guy is a great teacher (enjoyed his YouTube lecture), it seems to me that
Hyperspace planted the Idea of HyperText which now has become the Internet,
however the core idea originated from neuroscience - how neurons are
interconnected in the brain, therefore, the most appropriate name for internet
should be "Neural Network" which co-incidentally is now used only in the field
of ML.

~~~
lioeters
The word "hyperspace" seems to appear only in the article's title, but your
comment made me wonder.. It would make sense that "hypertext" arose from
"hyperspace". I traced back the etymology and it looks like the 19th-century
mathematician Bernhard Riemann was the first to coin the word, at least the
concept of nth-dimensional geometry.

The idea of higher dimensions was quite popular among artists in the early
20th century [0], and I theorize that somehow the stream reached Ted Nelson
when he came up with "hypertext".

From his "Brief Words on the Hypertext" (1967): "'Hyper-' is used in the
mathematical sense of extension and generality (as in 'hyperspace,'
'hypercube')."

He also mentions how "hypermedia" represents "complexes of branching and
responding graphics, movies and sound – as well as text".

The use of the word "branching" is reminiscent of neural networks, and it
makes me wonder about the correspondences between the structure of the brain
(or "mind") and space itself.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth_dimension_in_art](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth_dimension_in_art)

~~~
suyash
Nice find and thanks for sharing the sources.

------
mindgam3
Prezi seems to be the closest modern presentation tool building on these
ideas. I think the concept of engaging spatial intelligence is brilliant but I
find the creation UX not as intuitive as I’d like.
[https://prezi.com/](https://prezi.com/)

Anyone have other examples of mindmappy software with good UI?

~~~
behnamoh
I've often found JS-based presentations even cooler than Prezi. There're many
examples, one which I like is:
[https://impress.js.org](https://impress.js.org)

Although, the creation UX is more tailored to programmers than people who
don't code.

~~~
mindgam3
Interesting demo, thanks! Haven’t tried on computer yet. On ios firefox it’s
flashy but glitchy when animating through slides. JS based would be killer
with no glitchiness.

~~~
behnamoh
You're welcome! I've mostly tried it on PC/Mac with no glitches. Maybe iOS
Safari can handle JS better than FF.

------
adfm
The beauty of it is that you can start with pen and paper. Mind mapping apps
are like multi-vitamins; just pick one and go. I prefer SimpleMind for its
touch-friendly UI, cross-platform support, and consistent updates, but you can
use almost anything out there to get rolling.

------
chadlavi
If you find this interesting, I recommend the Moonwalking with Einstein

~~~
codezero
I just finished this book and really enjoyed it.

